# Epsom Salt? Need Help!



## FATBOY (Apr 19, 2008)

*NEED SOME INFO ON HOW TO AND WHEN TO USE EPSOM SALT i HEARD IT WAS A GOOD ADDITIVE TO YOUR WATER*


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 19, 2008)

Only Good 2 Use If U Are Lacking Magnesium Because It Also Boosts The Nutes Like NPK

Magnesium and sulfur are the two major components of Epsom Salt. Crop researchers have determined that magnesium is: 

A critical mineral for seed germination. 
Vital to the production of chlorophyll, which plants use to transform sunlight into food. 
An aid in the absorption of phosphorus and nitrogen, two of the most important fertilizer components. 

Sulfur, the other major component of Epsom Salt, is also an important plant nutrient. Sulfer may:

Contribute to chlorophyll production. 
Make the primary nutrients (nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium) found in most fertilizers more effective. 
Although magnesium and sulfur occur naturally in soil, they can be depleted by various conditions, including heavy agricultural use over time. But unlike most commercial fertilizers, which build up in the soil over time, Epsom Salt is not persistent so you can't overuse it. Tests by the National Gardening Association confirm - roses fertilized with Epsom Salt grow bushier and produce more flowers, while the compound makes pepper plants grow larger than those treated with commercial fertilizer alone.


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 19, 2008)

Do You Know Anyhting About The Frequency Of Use


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2008)

I use it once, maybe twice a grow.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 19, 2008)

how much do you add per gallon and do you use it when your vegging?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2008)

I only use it to correct a def. (like BBP) 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 20, 2008)

if I amended my soil with it for one water with no defi would it hurt can you burn them with mag?


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

Trouble shooting link


> Magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes.
> 
> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
> 
> ...


   "I" personally, wouldn't/don't 'add' mg, unless a defficiency is detected or at least 'suspected'.


----------

